# Digital Converter



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking for an ATSC digital converter with a good tuner, and component output that will output to 480i.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/iView-3500STB-DTV-Converter-Box/dp/B00BFIJQ10/ref=sr_1_1?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1386015453&sr=1-1&keywords=digital+converters+for+tv

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EHHPPM0/ref=asc_df_B00EHHPPM02801880?smid=A3IXM9BXZ8K586&tag=nextagusmp0357665-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B00EHHPPM0

Can't speak to how good these are or are not. I just searched and found them.
One of them has a USB port on the front and it talks about recording to a thumb drive or a USB hard drive.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Problem is they don't say if the component outputs will output a 480i resolution. I have a device right now that only outputs 480p/720p/1080i via component. Tv only accepts a 480i signal. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not sure I've seen one that would do that in years. Have you tried looking for an older used item? Maybe even an old DIRECTV sat box? A dtc-100 would do it as I recall. But you'd have to find one.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you want component or composite? All the old digital converter boxes from the 2009 era did only RF and composite at 480I. Component pretty much said High Definition which also meant 720P or 1080I output resolution. 480P was considered extended definition TV and probably disappeared around 2010 when true High Definition took over.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> Problem is they don't say if the component outputs will output a 480i resolution.


The iView website suggests that it is HD up-convert.

I'm guessing that all of the cheap solutions are built around the same chipset so you're going to have to find an old-school DTV tuner.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Component that outputs at 480i (Obviously do other resolutions too, but tv only accepts 480i).

Do you want component or composite? All the old digital converter boxes from the 2009 era did only RF and composite at 480I. Component pretty much said High Definition which also meant 720P or 1080I output resolution. 480P was considered extended definition TV and probably disappeared around 2010 when true High Definition took over.


Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Why not cut your losses and get a $99 tv this week?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

IF (and that's a big IF) you can find a Samsung DTB250F - you can get what you want. There may be other devices that can as well.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I doubt I could get a tv for $99. I'd need a 30" LED backlit LCD and I wouldn't be able to purchase it until Tuesday. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My HR24-100 will output 480i on component.
You have to uncheck all resolutions except for 480i to get it to work.

I think it would be easier if I were not hooked to 2 TVs, one digital CRT and one HD LCD.
The LCD will operate on 480i and 480p.
The CRT only works in 480i using the component connection.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> I doubt I could get a tv for $99. I'd need a 30" LED backlit LCD and I wouldn't be able to purchase it until Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


I got a 40" from New Egg for $240, do your shopping this is the season for extreme bargins.


----------

